# Advice about Questran



## artluver22 (Aug 22, 2014)

I am brand new here and hope to get some advice regarding Questran. I have IBS-D, Leaky Gut and was diagnosed with microscopic (collagenous) colitis 15 months ago and have been taking Budesonide but I don't think it's really working. I asked my GI doc to prescribe Questran last week after reading its praises on a couple of other GI groups. The first two days were like a miracle with the D. totally under control. I started off with 1/2 packet a day and then gradually added more... I'm just up to 1 packet a day. I am feeling worse now than before. A few people said it took them a week or two to start working, so I am wondering if I should stick it out. I have never had gall bladder trouble, and I know this medication is mainly for people without their GB but I had read that people suffering from Crohns, IBS-D and MC have had their lives back again after taking Questran. Any advice please?


----------

